# Blackwater River 10K islands



## MrSnook (Feb 7, 2008)

My brothers coming in from Ca and wants to fish the Glades in the Noe seeing as the weather report says steady 10 mph winds gusting to 20 mph. I'm looking for a launching site that will allow me to run the back country to reach several areas I know in the 10K.

How's this ramp and can I navigate this river in the Noe?


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

to expand upon my reply on the other forum to which I won't return:

follow the marked canoe trail offa the Blackwater river, its a beautiful cut down to Mud Bay (aptly named). Mud bay will hold laid up snook and reds (small jerk baits,Mirrolure 17 or 7M, LBJ's) warming on the mud flats if its cold and sunny. work the south shoreline and especially the cut leading out of Mud. As you proceed down towards Palm Bay, you will pass Grocery Place, the parks primitive camp site - usually baby poons there where the 2 creeks join. The north end of Palm has some good bars and flats, even more at the south end. Then you can cut over to the Blackwater to run back up to the ramp OR you skip the canoe trail and run to the mouth of the Blackwater and then into Buttonwood Bay - not many boats in there, it can be tricky with lots of bars and flats. Good backcountry fishing tho. 

I had some great trips launching from Collier-Seminole in my old 12' V-hull. don't need no fancy boat back up in there, fancy boat will just get messed up and stuck.


----------

